# photos??



## bluebonnet2 (Aug 16, 2017)

good morning,

how many copies do I need at the border?....plan on crossing at Columbia
good luck,
PURA VIDA,
bluebonnet2


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

bluebonnet2 said:


> good morning,
> 
> how many copies do I need at the border?....plan on crossing at Columbia
> good luck,
> ...


Without more information it's hard to say. If you are coming in on a 6 month FMM all you need is a passport, if you are driving you will need to show a title and insurance on the vehicle. As a temporary resident I'd make three copies of my driver's license and three of my passport just in case. Also a copy of the vehicle title.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will be photographed at the border, but probably won‘t be aware of it. 
No need to bring any photos.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will be photographed at the border, but probably won‘t be aware of it.
> No need to bring any photos.


A government version of "Smile, you're on Candid Camera!" ?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Maybe a good argument for Mexican citizenship. Since becoming a Mexican citizen, crossing into Mexico from the US with a Mexican plated vehicle, I never have to stop for anything. There are a few checkpoints where traffic slows down, but I have always been waved through without stopping. Maybe it is in part because I have been on a motorcycle with not a lot of room to hide anything, but they only stop me if they are curious about the motorcycle.


----------

